# How much free space is there on a brand new 32 gb touchpad?



## mike10dude (Sep 27, 2011)

could somebody please tell me how much free space there should be on a brand new 32 gb touchpad


----------



## NewZJ (Aug 21, 2011)

I haven't used my touchpad much before installing CM, I have 25.63gb

If fresh wiped/doctored expect more free than that


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

I believe if you mount it, its around 27 Gb.


----------



## patr1ck (Sep 7, 2011)

I've loaded about 50 apps on mine.

SD Card:

Total Space = 25.63GB
Avail Space = 23.03GB

Internal Storage:

Total Space = 1.48GB
Avail Space = 815MB


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

Mine showed below total space after installing CM7 on my touchpad



patr1ck said:


> SD Card:
> 
> Total Space = 25.63GB
> 
> ...


so it dropped from total 32gb to 25gb X_X


----------



## cyber16 (Oct 14, 2011)

One of our 32GB without CM7a and several apps installed shows 28.7GB available
If i re-call correctly a brand new 32GB TP with just WebOS 3.02 had just over 29GB available


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

mike10dude said:


> could somebody please tell me how much free space there should be on a brand new 32 gb touchpad


 (from webOS Device Info)

new HP Touchpad 32GB, never installed CM7...webOS 3.0.2, 32GB, available 29.2GB

new HP Touchpad 32GB, installed CM7(1a)...webOS 3.0.2, 32GB, available 27.2GB

new HP Touchpad 32GB, never installed CM7...webOS 3.0.4, 32GB, available 27.4GB

new HP Touchpad 32GB, installed CM7(2a)...webOS 3.0.4, 32GB, available 25.4GB

Full Erase/USB Erase/Doctored HP Touchpad 16GB, never installed CM7...webOS 3.0.2, 16GB, available 13.5GB

Full Erase/USB Erase/Doctored HP Touchpad 16GB, never installed CM7...webOS 3.0.4, 16GB, available 12.5GB

note: webOS 3.0.4 uses additional 1.8GB of media space on 32GB, 1.0GB on 16GB
(subtract 2.0GB from available for CM7 installs)

YOUR MILEAGE MAY VARY....as you install gapps/video/etc. available
space will change..........above figures are with simply stock webos, stock
CM7....nothing added ie: webos patches/kernels/preware/etc. or CM7 gapps/video/etc.


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

And what about new 16gb? I had only 12,6, but heard that some guys have 14gb out of the box.


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

In android I have a total of 8.64GB (SD card) + 1.48GB (internal Storage) = 10.12GB

Which to me sounds rather low. Obviously running the 16GB version. Is it normal?


----------



## NTATKD (Oct 13, 2011)

From what I understand, cm7 partitions off some space. When you go look in cm7 the available space it shows you is just what cm7 can use, not the total memory of your touchpad. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

Hm, odd. I have a 32 GB touchpad and after a fresh doctor I only have 21 GB available.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## droidyman (Sep 23, 2011)

You can easily boot into Webos, use WebosQuickInstaller to access the device command line and run pvscan. This will show you the total amount of storage available to the device regardless of webos install, android, etc. It will also show you if you have any free space that you can allocate. In my case I have 3GB left over from a install of Ubuntu chroot on my 16GB model.

You can then run 'lvs' to show you a breakdown of the logical volumes and their allocated space.

The android sdcard is mounted to /media/internal so its going to show you the storage available to the media lv if I am not mistaken which is shared between webos and android.


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

On my 16gb i have 10.75gb on SD card and 1.48gb internal. This is running cm7 off course.

This leaves 3.75gb which I assume is the space webOS and cm7 takes up? Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

droidyman said:


> You can easily boot into Webos, use WebosQuickInstaller to access the device command line and run pvscan. This will show you the total amount of storage available to the device regardless of webos install, android, etc. It will also show you if you have any free space that you can allocate. In my case I have 3GB left over from a install of Ubuntu chroot on my 16GB model.
> 
> You can then run 'lvs' to show you a breakdown of the logical volumes and their allocated space.
> 
> The android sdcard is mounted to /media/internal so its going to show you the storage available to the media lv if I am not mistaken which is shared between webos and android.


I deleted the ubuntu files ( > 2gb at least) and the available space in android has not changed :/ Any thoughts on why this happened? Do I have to reinstall CM7 or something so the space is recognized?


----------



## droidyman (Sep 23, 2011)

CMartins said:


> I deleted the ubuntu files ( > 2gb at least) and the available space in android has not changed :/ Any thoughts on why this happened? Do I have to reinstall CM7 or something so the space is recognized?


Did you remove the Ubuntu logical volume as well? The Ubuntu chroot requires that you create a lv and mount it in /media/ext3fs. So although you may delete the files the volume is still present on the device until you remove it. You can check to make sure it is still there if you do lvs from command line.

Use at your own risk
Use at your own risk
Use at your own risk
Use at your own risk

You can use lvremove /dev/store/ext3fs to remove it from the 'store' VG and you can potentially reallocate that space to the media lv for use in android, etc.

Use at your own risk
Use at your own risk
Use at your own risk
Use at your own risk


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

updated post #7 for 16GB Touchpad


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

ProTekk said:


> Hm, odd. I have a 32 GB touchpad and after a fresh doctor I only have 21 GB available.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki Forums


erase USB..then check again


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

droidyman said:


> You can easily boot into Webos, use WebosQuickInstaller to access the device command line and run pvscan. This will show you the total amount of storage available to the device regardless of webos install, android, etc. It will also show you if you have any free space that you can allocate. In my case I have 3GB left over from a install of Ubuntu chroot on my 16GB model.
> 
> You can then run 'lvs' to show you a breakdown of the logical volumes and their allocated space.


pvscan
PV /dev/mmcblk0p14 VG store lvm2 [14.19 GB / 16.00 MB free]
Total: 1 [14.19 GB] / in use: 1 [14.19 GB] / in no VG: 0 [0 ]
[email protected]:/#
[email protected]:/# lvs
lvs
LV VG Attr LSize Origin Snap% Move Log Copy% Convert
cm-cache store -wi-a- 200.00M
cm-data store -wi-a- 1.50G
cm-system store -wi-a- 304.00M
filecache store -wimao 136.00M
log store -wimao 24.00M
media store -wimao 10.64G
mojodb store -wimao 256.00M
root store -wimao 568.00M
swap store -wimao 512.00M
update store -wima- 16.00M
var store -wimao 64.00M


----------



## mrputtputt (Dec 13, 2011)

thanks for the info cyber16. i remember when it was fresh out of the box, i had 29gb or so. but now after uninstalling cm7, i only get 27.4 left. i knew i had more and didn't think of the webos upgrade to 3.0.4 consuming more space. really surprising that 2gb additional space is eated up gogin to 3.0.4?


----------

